# WAGO Bibliotheken verwenden



## darek (12 September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier und Anfänger im programmieren, ich benutze Wago Hardware und programmiere mit Codesys. Letztens hab ich die Bibliotheken HLK von Wago gefunden und ich möchte die gerne nutzen Bsp. TempDämpfung, kann mir Jemand beschreiben wie macht man so was, vielleicht hat Jemand Beispiel Projekt wo die Bibliotheken verwendet hat.


----------



## GLT (13 September 2015)

Bibliotheksverwaltung die HLK.lib einbinden u. dann entsprechende Bausteine einfügen - die Anwendungserläuterung gibt es bei Wago als PDF.


----------



## darek (13 September 2015)

Ich frage am besten an Beispiel:
ich möchte gerne Funktion* FbDampedTemperature *benutzen wenn ich die abrufe in Programm dan habe ich 3 Eingänge und 1 Ausgang zum anliegen :
*xEnable* und *rTemperature* sind mir klar aber* typConfigDampedTemperature *weiss ich nicht zu genaulaut beschreibung ist, und was ist noch mit normalem Variablem ich vermute die sollen mir egal sein ist das richtig soo
FUNCTION_BLOCK FbDampedTemperature
VAR_INPUT
                xEnable                                  : BOOL:=TRUE;  (*Aktivierung der Mittelwertbildung*)
                rTemperature                          : REAL;                  (*Aktuelle Temperatur  [°C]  *)
                typConfigDampedTemperature    :typConfigDampedTemperature;(*Konfigurationsparameter*)
END_VAR

VAR_OUTPUT
                rDampedTemperature                : REAL;                                 (*Gedämpfte Temperatur [°C]*)
END_VAR

VAR
                Puffer                                    : ARRAY [1..255] OF REAL;
                tSamplingTime                         : TIME;
                AverageOutsideTemperature       : REAL;
                Enable                                    : R_TRIG;
                FillBuffer                                  : TON;
                I                                            : WORD;
                J                                            : WORD;
                mBuffersize                              : BYTE;
                mTimeSlot                               : TIME;
                Start                                      : BOOL;
                Reset                                     : BOOL;
END_VAR

TYPE typConfigDampedTemperature :
STRUCT
                tTimeSlot          : TIME:=t#60m;                (*Zeitrahmen für die Mittelwertbildung*)
                bBuffersize        : BYTE:=60;                         (*Anzahl der Werte für die Mittelwertbildung*)
                dummy             : ARRAY [0..2] OF BYTE;(* Platzhalter*)
END_STRUCT
END_TYPE


----------



## darek (13 September 2015)




----------



## GLT (13 September 2015)

Die typ-Konfiguration wird benötigt - hier werden zur Laufzeit die Werte hinterlegt.

Anwendungsbeispiel von Wago - HVAC_Makro.zip


----------

